# Cheaper brands vs Expensive - Which should I use



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi guys I haven't been training to long just under a year, I currently use "usn muscle fuel sts" after training, but I use a much cheaper brand whey isolate during the day.

If I added a maltodextrin carb powder to my whey isolate, and a scoop of a glutamin powder, would this make a effective post workout shake, as effective as the major brands for half the price?

Or are the expensive brands worth there value?

I'm currently using bodybuilding warehouses whey isolate, which is a lot cheaper then usn's version


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Whey isolate is a waste of time, if you have a post workout window of 90 minutes when your body will he hyper absorbant to nutrients why do you want to take something that hitsa your system in about half an hour and gets there so fast you don't absorb it all and then have an hour of nothing going in?

We were the first company to bring our a time released post workout drink, including the American brands, then ON and a few others followed suite.

Regarding the whey, cooking chocolate is chocolate and so is Thorntons and you have Cadburys, Mars, Nestle and the like in between. All chocolate but very different grades, whey is no different, you get what you pay for in most cases.


----------



## psylocke24 (Mar 9, 2011)

No need to have those whet isolate just have a balanced diet and keep on training.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

since using Extreme my recovery has been much better than it ever has been. Don't forget you get 25% off as awell


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d love to know why a bulk powder seems more than adequate but apparently isnt...

note. ive used word adequate rather than best..and i`m not saying all bulk powders are good, i am saying theyre not all bad tho.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

And then ther its the price difference 25buck a tub or 70buck a tub...tried both ends of the scale and can't really find a difference and some of us can't afford to shell out 70buck a tub every couple of wks..and as these are just supplements to a good diet I know I get enough from that!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You can buy whey from China, the same stuff that once killed people because it contained melamine, very cheaply. In fact one UK company sent someone out to look over the standard of their factory and was delighted to find their pest control was 2 cats! They never ordered from them.

There are contract manufacturers in the UK who supply to lots of smaller companies who use Chinese whey, the split it 50/50 with European sourced whey in case it contains anything bad to cut down on the chances of you getting sick from it if it does.

For all the people who buy from companies who don't manufacture for themselves you should try and find out who does manufacture for them and look into the contract manufacturer, some of you will be pretty quick in changing your opinions.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

okey doeky i`m gonna ask em and see how forthcoming they are...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Is it possible for body building to up doses of bcaa & eaa and up amount of food intake and give up whey?

I get digestion problems and feeling bloated with whey (blend)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> Is it possible for body building to up doses of bcaa & eaa and up amount of food intake and give up whey?
> 
> I get digestion problems and feeling bloated with whey (blend)


 Yes but whey is invaluable post workout.


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Extreme said:


> You can buy whey from China, the same stuff that once killed people because it contained melamine, very cheaply. In fact one UK company sent someone out to look over the standard of their factory and was delighted to find their pest control was 2 cats! They never ordered from them.
> 
> There are contract manufacturers in the UK who supply to lots of smaller companies who use Chinese whey, the split it 50/50 with European sourced whey in case it contains anything bad to cut down on the chances of you getting sick from it if it does.
> 
> For all the people who buy from companies who don't manufacture for themselves you should try and find out who does manufacture for them and look into the contract manufacturer, some of you will be pretty quick in changing your opinions.


 The supplier who i used to use has only informed me they use a supplier in Europe and thats all at they will say mmmmmmm !!!!!!


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

try nutri sport 90+ it has whey isolate and casein

found it on dolphin fitness £39.99 for 5kg tub


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I think its brands like nutrisport that extremes on about..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Nutrisport aren't that bad in all honesty.

It's shi1t bcos I need to be carefull what I say or I can land in court for saying things about other brands.

It shows how dumb our law is; tell the truth = court OR sell low quality, mis labeled supps and if you get caught you may get a fine from trading standards but usually a warning!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Your right man it is a dumb ass law especially when there so much awareness these days from media coverage and tv programmes from various celeb chefs about healthy eating and what's going into our foods surely this should include supplements since our athletes and sports stars present and future are the ones that do this country so proud time after time..lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

as far as i know mine come from inside the EU too.

i`ll see how forth coming they are and would appreciate a full critique of the profile if thats cool...


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Why can't protein powders just be simple 

I tried nutrisport, I wasn't keen, the taste imo was vile, I think the worst product I've used was atlas super weight gainer, the recommend serving never mixed, even in a blender

I haven't tried extreme nutrition yet but I have noticed it in the beef mag, so I think the only way to solve this for me to see if its as good as you guys claim, but as I'm quite new to training I gain quite easy, just newb muscle  so quite difficult to judge products

But I have also heard that regardless of the quality of the protein nothing beats whole food, as our body struggles to digest such a pure form (I could of heard false information so I'm not claiming this is true) and most of the expensive brands just throw in a few digestive enzymes


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine quoted they conform to ISO 9001/2 GMP or HACCP but they will not say where this European supplier sources their powders from so still waiting an answer


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

SMG bulk supps direct?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> SMG bulk supps direct?


Is that who you use cal?

I've been using matrix for a few months now tastes awesome mixes great...just dont like the idea of rats p1ssing all over it in china before its shipped over here!..lol


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

No I was using MaxiMuscle but using Extreme now but was interested if the claims MM were making about high standards stood up but don't seem forth coming with anymore than what I've posted. Did You get any answers Cal ??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

"EU sourced" is what ive got back so far and am awaiting a further response 

i dont give a rats ass about taste tbh thats what peanut butters for..

however rats p1ss doesnt appeal lol

hey brocky its all ive used since before my fusion..

my trainings been not great since my fusion 2 years ago...

relatively speaking im doing ok on it...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

SMG said:


> No I was using MaxiMuscle but using Extreme now but was interested if the claims MM were making about high standards stood up but don't seem forth coming with anymore than what I've posted. Did You get any answers Cal ??


I used maxihustle for 2 yrs and in my honest opinion got nothing from it and apart from the promax the rest of it tasted like s**t.

A friend of mine swears by it and has been using it for 4 yrs and has gained very little.

So your wondering why I used it for 2 yrs simple advertising you open mags and all you see is maximuscle/la whey so why wouldn't I buy it everyone else seems to use it"like they say money makes money)

So if extreme had the same clout as the other big brands I'm sure they would be in the top 5 brands at least.....

When I advise friends on supps they all use the brands that we have al heard of,when I mention extreme they all say never heard of them so advertising is king!!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Might give bulk supps ago next...

Was just thinking if whey protein is a bi-product which occurs during churning butter in cheese how can It come from china as I'm sure there ain't to many dairy farms in china??


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Franki totally agree with that money goes to money.Cyclone was ok but I've not tried anything else so can't give any opinion with that. Anywhere you can employ cheap labour and dodge any food standards they'll be some one banging out dodgey products


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tried maximuscle once never again..YUCK!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

BSD are EU sourced so its not an issue.

still waiting on further information tho..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

BSD sources theyre protein powders from ireland


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't say I've tried bulk supplements, tbh I'd never heard of them until I joined this forum last month, how would you rate them?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've heard of bulk powders before but not bsd...gona defo give them a try tho!


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

MM say they have an exclusive agreement with their supplier and will not disclose their source !!!!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sourced in china then!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

btw BSD doesnt upset my stmach and bulkpowders.co.uk does..

they aint all the same..

wonder where MP gets it from?


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Exactly the piss takers or should I say Rats Piss takers, allegedly !!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Guess ill give bulk powders a miss then


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been using nutrisport 90+ for a few months now, find it easy on my stomach as I have IBS but taste isn't the best. I'm starting to wonder about it now it is quite cheap afterall at around £42 for 5Kg's


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i had a newsletter from WABBA the other day saying how only powders over a certain price were any good...



> 3: whey protein in large "gallon size" containers for £15-£20 should be avoided as a waste of money. Quality whey protein is extremely expensive to manufacture so expect to pay between £40 & £60 per tub for the good stuff.


in my course work they actually recommended maximuscle products!

that may have changed by now tho..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just had a look on the nutrisport wbsite and it says everything is manafactured in there own factory but dosen't say where that is.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

How is whey extremely hard to manufacture when its a waste product???


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just having a look at tropicanafitness.com, and they have put.....

"Instant Whey with 80% protein, unbeaten in its class

Instant Whey is Reflex Nutrition's best selling protein powder. In fact, it's probably the best selling, most widely respected whey protein powder in the UK today. If you are thinking about buying a protein it's arguable you'll never find a better product!"

But at 71.99 for 4.4kg vs my £40 for 4kg for my current brand its a huge price difference :/ (I actually got the 4kg for 35 quid though  )

Also the reflex comes in a packet rather then a tub, which to me is a down side


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't afford the dearer whey protein as most of my money goes on steroids and growth hormone.:becky:


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> BSD are EU sourced so its not an issue.
> 
> still waiting on further information tho..


 It's this word sourced that doesnt seem right. It's like saying "this product isn't tested on animals then find out the ingredients are" it's a play on words. MM are very insistent they will not disclose their source!!!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yanny, how is the cheap protein along with gear and gh working out for you?

Jason and Brocky, as your supplier where they get their stuff made. Do these products taste lovely and creamy? Whey Isolate should not, it is very bitter in it's raw format hence why it is often offered in Lemon & Lime, Raspberry, apple etc. Brocky, does the matrix stuff taste sweet while being nice and creamy? If so check the protein content, if it's up at the 80% mark something is wrong.

Remember the whole SDP protein scandal that broke on some of the forums not long ago? Could it be the same suppliers guys.

When a deal is too good to be true it usually is.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Yanny, how is the cheap protein along with gear and gh working out for you?


 Everything is going well Extreme, thanks for asking.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I may try extreme nutrition at the end of month when I get paid, as I'm quite new this sport with around one years experience, and still haven't found a supplement I'm happy with....

Got nothing to lose I guess 

Also may order a few t shirts, they seem quite nicely priced


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Being in the industry is a blessing and a curse, I see stuff I can't openly comment on bcos of my business and get to know of dodges some companies are up to bcos we get offered the same things.

I used to compete and until finding out my heart is severly damaged through a birth defect 9 years ago I lived to train. So to anyone who reads any of this and thinks I do this just for money you are very wrong.

My Mrs was 2005 Natural Miss Britain (figure) and I coach champions every year - for free, giving up my own time.

If you knew how many other supplement company owners in the UK actually train, never mind compete, you'd be disgusted. It's one of the many reasons these guys aren't on any forums, they don't really care about helping as long as their products sell.

The owners of CNP and Peak Body were very good bodybuilders but that's about it really.

So when someone says, like was said earlier in this thread, "you can't get a true opinion on Extreme products because he owns and posts on the forum" I pisses me off because this is my way of sharing what I've learned over the years with you guys and yes I promote my products when I think it's right because they are right product to advise in certain threads.

I also recommend other companies products in threads too when it is the right thing to do.

I find it impossible to have any respect for the bulk suppliers, they bring nothing new to the table. If we all reliad on them there'd be no new prohormones, protein blends, new forms of creatine, pre workout drinks, nothing.

All those companies do is copy branded products who've often spent money developing things for these guys to copy.

If you like watching bodybuilding contests that rely on sponsorship to survive then how many times do you see BSD, My Protein, Bulk Powders and the like supporting events? I know I can't think of any.

Well that's my rant over, I'm going to bed.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Extreme, I am always interested in reading your posts since you are one of the most experienced guys on this forum, but when I see some of the comments written by some of the other members, I have mention it. I mean there is a guy on here who has no involvement with your company whatsoever who uses your website address as his signature, whats that all about. I'm not going to say anything bad about your products as they are probably better quality to what I use as they are dearer but some guys on here seem to think using one particular brand of product is the be all end all. We all know that isn't true.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

That must be me mate ??


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like having extreme nutrition as my siggy, it means protein 24/7 haha


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Why do we all know it isn't true Yanny.

By that reckoning we should all be dirving Kia's, after all they are just cars?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

err are you questioning why ive got what i have in my siggy yanny?

you only gotta ask?

surely someone who has no links ties or hidden agendas and totally independent of any supplement company would be an ideal person to recommend a brand...

i can recommend a brand of steroids but i`d have never used them lol..

my opinion is still valid assuming i have some knowledge in the subject..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Yanny, how is the cheap protein along with gear and gh working out for you?
> 
> Jason and Brocky, as your supplier where they get their stuff made. Do these products taste lovely and creamy? Whey Isolate should not, it is very bitter in it's raw format hence why it is often offered in Lemon & Lime, Raspberry, apple etc. Brocky, does the matrix stuff taste sweet while being nice and creamy? If so check the protein content, if it's up at the 80% mark something is wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What I was meaning Brocky, is does it tate like a gainer but it'ssupposed to be a whey? This can happen with a multi protein blend but not a whey unless it's full of gum.

Does the company have an independant lab analysis for their stuff? We're getting one done on all of ours soon and putting the results on our new site.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Is everybody happy now


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yanny, don't get clever.

Lose the signature, stand by what you belive in.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

My siggy is red yanny and yours aint naa naa naa naa lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

I no this is a old post but nutri sport 90+ V vanilla tastes like s**t I thro a tub in the bin Don't no about any other flavour but thts the worst I've bought


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Ive been using BULKPOWDERS, for a few months, basically due to £ issues.

getting 5kg for £50, use 6 scoops a day.

taste nice the chocolate cookie.............................

extreme, whats your views on them? as i seem to have made gains, and they dont taste too bad.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Nutrisport aren't that bad in all honesty.
> 
> It's shi1t bcos I need to be carefull what I say or I can land in court for saying things about other brands.
> 
> It shows how dumb our law is; tell the truth = court OR sell low quality, mis labeled supps and if you get caught you may get a fine from trading standards but usually a warning!


tell me or someone else and i'll tell the world. you would be doing everyone a favour.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Might give bulk supps ago next...
> 
> Was just thinking if whey protein is a bi-product which occurs during churning butter in cheese how can It come from china as I'm sure there ain't to many dairy farms in china??


thats a good point. the chinese dont eat dairy. no where to keep cows. have you read the china study? its all about cancer from dairy.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I can't afford the dearer whey protein as most of my money goes on steroids and growth hormone.:becky:


so you still grow on the cheap stuff yanny? what do you use?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Lazyballs said:


> I no this is a old post but nutri sport 90+ V vanilla tastes like s**t I thro a tub in the bin Don't no about any other flavour but thts the worst I've bought


lol dont try the strawberry then, it tastes like dried dog food mixed with straw, old **** and a tramps shite. chocolate is a wee bit better.

once my two tubs are done i wont be buying it again. its not a case of trusting the quality or taste but a bit of both.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

i've used nutrisport 90+ for some time now, just goes to show how subjective taste is cause i like the chocolate for shakes and i like the vanilla for making pancakes with, i've found it the best whey to bake with, haven't tried extremes stuff yet though, purely down to limited budget

cheers


----------



## Audriulis (Oct 8, 2012)

I like extreme whey and pro6, and I've tried many other brands like reflex, PHD, BSN, kinetica, gaspari and I didn't see much differance, except that on some I get bigger and on others leaner ,but I bought myprotein whey once and it was a sh1t, thats why I will never buy any bulk whey anymore, It is my body and I will never buy a crap product because its 10£ cheaper, I think if you can't afford a quality protein just eat more solid food, and don't waiste your money


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok, so as someone is massively on a budget, (lucky if I earn minimum wage most weeks) I desperately need value for money.

At first I was on CNP Propeptide and Muscle Fury Whey, but money has got tighter since.

I did buy some Pro elite all in one 5lb as it was only £29.99 plus £3 postage as it was so cheap.

However, reading this thread has been very enlightening

I need value for money more and effectiveness really.

Just been looking at the Build and Recover 4.32kg at £69.95, but with the 30% discount (if I qualify) means £48.97 ?

So guess that's 60 servings?

The other stuff was one serving prior to workout (60-90mins prior) and a serving post workout, so only lasted 19 days, so works out at £1.58 a day

Would I just need one serving of Build and Recover a day, or is it like above, one prior and one post?

If it's just one, then it's 81.6p a day, if it's 2, then it's £1.63.2

So just over 5p difference on 2 a day, - I guess i've just convinced myself by writing this without waiting for an answer lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Plod, my recommendation would be buy a tub of Extreme Pro-6, every heaped scoop will give you around 30g of protein (more protein than a serving of Build & Recover), have this on it's own as a protein drink, for after training mix it with some maltodextrin or dextrose with some oats OR have the Pro-6 with a banana and some nuts.

The bottom line is that the most important supplement is a good high quality sustained release protein powder (like Extreme Pro-6, PhD 6HR Blend or Reflex Quad), you can add simple or complex carbs as you see fit and creatine or anything should you want to tailor it to suit you.

For example, if cutting add CLA, green tea, caffeine, etc you can still do so. If trying to gain weight mix with goats/soya milk, throw in some oats and you have a perfect high quality slow release weight gainer.

Hench, Matrix = Vydex.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok thanks

Cutting and Bulking isn't something I considered appropriate as I have come down from nearly 27stone to just over 18stone at the mo, and still have a fair chunk of belly fat to get rid of yet.

Just trying to increase muscle mass and decrease fat. I did try some CLA last year but wasn't sure whether it was working as my diet isn't strict enough for me to tell.

"Should" get paid Friday, so will take a look then


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

buffbob said:


> try nutri sport 90+ it has whey isolate and casein
> 
> found it on dolphin fitness £39.99 for 5kg tub


I stupidly bought a tub of this once because it was cheap, I have no idea about the science of the stuff but I can tell you its the only powder Iv ever bought that I found vile! Was like drinking wallpaper past tasted chalky and bland no mater how much or little water or milk was used.

I did read somewhere some of the mixed protiens contain different amounts of thinks like soy protien which is a lesser quality than say whey (i think) so read the ingredients and that will probably explain some of the price difference.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Soya Isolate is ranked as high as whey isolate by many including nutrition guru Chris Aceto who preps Cutler, Coleman, Dexter etc for their pro shows.

When whey first came on the scene there was an abundance of it so all other protein sources got slated in the magazines and by the companies, why? Bcos whey was cheap at the time and supply unending.

Now whey is expensive and in short supply companies who once criticised soya and the like are all trying to incorporate it into their products now so they remain affordable.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

81-Nomad said:


> Soya Isolate is ranked as high as whey isolate by many including nutrition guru Chris Aceto who preps Cutler, Coleman, Dexter etc for their pro shows.
> 
> When whey first came on the scene there was an abundance of it so all other protein sources got slated in the magazines and by the companies, why? Bcos whey was cheap at the time and supply unending.
> 
> Now whey is expensive and in short supply companies who once criticised soya and the like are all trying to incorporate it into their products now so they remain affordable.


So is one actually better than the other?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Is that a trick question Daz?

"Soya Isolate is ranked as high as whey isolate by many including nutrition guru Chris Aceto"


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hah no, sorry let me elaborate.

Your saying nutrition guru Chris Aceto rates soy as high as whey. What I was getting at is scientifically speaking there any difference in the two? As in how they act once consumed or is protein just protein?

I was quizzing someone from a supp company the other week over their timed released protein it was priced pretty higher than the one I had used before and he pointed out a few brands where soy makes up a larger percentage of the mix than say concentrate or isolate or whatever else was in there. There by suggesting the soy was inferior merely because it was cheaper in this case.

Obviously not knowing much better myself i took his words for it.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Think of it this way, when you are getting any kind of Isolate, you are just getting the protein content in it's purest form so in a way all isolates are equal.

Where the inequality comes in is the amino acid profiles, most veggie proteins do not have an amino acid profile good enough for a human to build on, hence why we are designed to be carnivores.

Soya seems to be one of the exceptions to the rule. It's amino acid profile and bioavailability is very good for humans, it's downside is taste and texture. Chris Aceto has written books and many magazine articles and is one of the worlds top nutritionists.

I knew soya was fine because I studied human biochemistry as part of my Bio Medical Sciences course, this has helped me a great deal with things like this. Aceto stating what I had been saying for years finally shuts up those with limited knowledge who think "Whey Isolate is best, the guy who owns my gym stocks it and he's won Mr Whatever".

It's rally hard to help people who are too dumb to listen to science but will listen to someone whose never even read a book, but has big arms!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Extreme said:


> Jason and Brocky, as your supplier where they get their stuff made. Do these products taste lovely and creamy? Whey Isolate should not, it is very bitter in it's raw format hence why it is often offered in Lemon & Lime, Raspberry, apple etc. Brocky, does the matrix stuff taste sweet while being nice and creamy? If so check the protein content, if it's up at the 80% mark something is wrong.
> 
> Remember the whole SDP protein scandal that broke on some of the forums not long ago? Could it be the same suppliers guys.
> 
> When a deal is too good to be true it usually is.


I know this is a old post of mine but I noticed people have recently used it, after a while useing cheaper proteins from bodybuilding warehouse (which i they've now stopped selling) I changed to reflex instant whey, and I also used extremes whey protein, I noticed I lost some bodyfat useing the more expensive brands and i didnt get protein farts lol. Not really sure why this happened but its defo switched me from cheaper powders.

*Note I didnt change diet or training just the powder I used and lost bf.

Just thought I would post this as to answer my own orginal question and basically say cheap does work for me but more quaility gave me a better result in the end


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The reason you'll have lost body fat is that the Reflex and Extreme Nutrition products will have in the tub EXACTLY what it says on the label, many of the cheaper brands and gyms with their own logo brand will not match label claims and are most likely much higher in carbs than you think they are, hence the fat gain.

Protein doesn't make you fart, do you get this from eating steak, chicken or fish? NO, you get it because the cheapo brands usually use milk powder in them which still has all the fat and lactose attached, this is done to make the product creamy and sweet, it also causes gastric distress.

Vydex make BB Warehouse products, google them and you'll see what the actual manufacturers are thought of in the industry.

Protein is not cheap, so unless its low grade ingredients or the label claims are false their should not be a mammoth difference between products with similar formulas.

If it's too cheap, it's cheap for a reason.


----------



## fckp1g1466868041 (Mar 27, 2013)

Some of the cheaper brands are OK if ure a recreational trainer & only have to stomach one occasionally after a workout, but if u step it up a level & need to use shakes regularly, say 3 times a day to keep ure protein consumption high then I guarantee you'll soon grow sick of the taste, mixability & bloatiness of some of the cheaper shakes & before long u'll be avoiding them & not getting ure protein in.... This is a problem u don't have with premium products most of the time...


----------

